# When and when not to castrate?



## sunflowerparrot (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 2 1/2 week old buckling and will be butchering him in the fall. Do I need to castrate him? He will be with his sister (same age) until butcher day.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 10, 2014)

lots of opinions on this, they CAN breed at about 5 months so if he'll be under that maybe not. I didn't castrate my hair sheep last year and butchered him at 11 mos, no tainted meat very yummy. but I kept him away from the girls. I'm debating on castrating the ones I'll butcher this year b/c then if I need to move them into a pen with girls no problems.


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 10, 2014)

If you keep him with his sister I would castrate him, I have had ewes get into heat as early as 4 months and get bred by their same-age brothers.....
Taste wise there shouldn't be a difference really. I keep hair sheep and usually don't castrate unless there is a big fault.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 10, 2014)

You say buckling, but posted in the sheep section. Are you talking about a sheep or goat?


----------



## sunflowerparrot (Mar 10, 2014)

sheep  I had goats last year and continue to call him a buckling! Anyways - thank you everyone. I will get him castrated next week. He will be 3 1/2 weeks old then. I am going to band him - that is ok, yes?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, castrating using the elastrator method is fine up to 2 months old.


----------



## AnnaEhsan (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

There are different color of rings available (orange, green). Is there any difference in them? which one should I use for sheep?

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't band...tagging some other folks that might know...
@norseofcourse @mysunwolf @SheepGirl @Roving Jacobs


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think there is a difference in quality...just the brand. I see Premier sells the orange ones and most farm stores sell the green ones. They both work. Just whatever is available to you.


----------

